# Instant pay. Not with my bank!



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Lil help. When I withdrawal Uber to Gobank its literally instant. I have immediate access to my dough. When I withdrawal to my bank it takes 2-3 days! Both are deposited via ATM. Why the disparity? My bank blames Uber. Uber blames my bank. I see the deposit amounts in my account but their status remains pending for 2-3 days! This makes me think it's my bank with the issue. Thoughts?

Does anyone have true instant pay with their own bank? I want to dump Gobank but damn it, sometimes I need instant pay instantly!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Capital One 360 is instant with Uber. Lyft takes 10 minutes or so.


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Capital One 360 is instant with Uber. Lyft takes 10 minutes or so.


Yup, same here. When I cash out its in my Capitol One 360 acct within 1 min. Direct deposit at the end of the week usually takes until Wed tho.


----------



## Ride Nights & Weekends (Jan 5, 2018)

I use a Paypal Debit card and the transaction takes less time than a cashier at a gas station ringing stuff up.


----------



## Signal Twenty (Jun 26, 2017)

I have Bank of America, and linked to my card and BOA checking account to it. Instant Pay took a bout 36 hours over a weekend. 

I did it on a Sunday, and it was in my account on Tuesday morning 7AM...so I'm not sure if it fell into Uber's regular direct deposit scheme.


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

TD Bank is instant, it shows up in my account before Uber even has the time to email me


----------



## Seatacdriver (Feb 27, 2018)

I am having the same problem. I called uber support and they asked me for a bank statement to prove it hasn't deposited. I told them, no! Call my bank and deal with it that way. Then someone from support emailed me that it was processing and could take up to 3 days.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

GoBank is not an actual bank. It’s a prepaid debit card. The fact that rideshare drivers are cashing out multiple times a day to buy gas food etc is the true tragedy.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Leo1983 said:


> GoBank is not an actual bank. It's a prepaid debit card. The fact that rideshare drivers are cashing out multiple times a day to buy gas food etc is the true tragedy.


I agree Jon Snow. But it is my money. I earned it and I want the most expeditious access to it. If things were going wonderfully in my life, I wouldn't be dependent on a rideshare income. Tragic indeed.


----------



## Seatacdriver (Feb 27, 2018)

I hear you. Uber says smaller banks or credit union have problems accepting their payment. Have no problem with lyft payments... Leads me to believe the problem lies with uber.


----------



## TimmyZ1 (Jan 16, 2018)

I use US Bank and its there instantly. Even if I do it at 2 am on Sunday morning.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

I’m having trouble understanding you..

Withdraw is a verb, withdrawal is a noun meaning the money you withdraw.

When you transfer money from Uber to your bank, that’s an Instant Transfer or a deposit from Uber or Instant Pay. 

Are you saying your bank will not release funds that were deposited from Uber for several days? You might need to take that up with your bank. They do this when the source is not “trusted”. I.E. they have this as their policy or Uber has been in a dispute wih them.


----------



## Seatacdriver (Feb 27, 2018)

When things go right which is most of the time. You instant pay out of uber. Within 1-5 minutes you get email from uber that funds have been transferred. Check you account, money there.

When it goes wrong:

You instant pay out of uber and nothing happens. No corfirmation email. If you have the time to call uber and follow up on this. Uber says they have instant paid you. They have a confirmation number that the transfer has been started. 

You call your bank and the bank says no attempt at deposit/ transfer of funds has occurred. They tell you that they can see every attempt to access your account. That uber has not attempted as transaction since the last deposit or instant pay.

After 24 hours you will get a email from uber or a support message telling you your instant pay has been turned into a deposit allow 2-3 days for this to happen.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

TimmyZ1 said:


> US Bank and its there instantly


Instant pay is indeed instant with US Bank. But its a hassle withdrawing/withdrawaling then depositing the cash in my bank down the road, especially after hours. The cash deposit ATM is often down.



HotUberMess said:


> Are you saying your bank will not release funds that were deposited from Uber for several days? You might need to take that up with your bank.


Correct. The issue is my bank. They put a hold, (2-3 days) on all my deposits even cash ATM deposits! Bank of the West. Spoke with a manager. She told me ATM issues are handled via 800 customer service number. They told me I must resolve in branch. Lovely! Been with them 30 years without issue. Recent events are forcing me to consider my allegiance.

Heard from a rideshare pal, BofA is instant for both U&L. Thinking about switching.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Chase is instant with both and they have that cool Zelle money transfer thing. Oh and the smart ATMs

Downside: they’re evil.. bot so is BofA


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Correct. The issue is my bank. They put a hold, (2-3 days) on all my deposits even cash ATM deposits!


PNC bank gives me instant access when i do ATM cash deposits. Just FYI

Have had a PNC checking account since 2004.


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

I deposit directly to my BECU (Boeing Employee Credit Union) Business checking account. The money is deposited and available before I can even log in to verify availability. In the past I've also had instant access to my funds at USAA Federal Savings Bank.


----------

